# Paddle Holster Retention Level II



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Theirs no way I want to even try an IWB with the CZ-75 BD Police. Is there a paddle holster with level 2 retention that works? Any help on this would be great.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Civilians" (as opposed to cops) have no business getting into physical fights while wearing a pistol.
You either do everything you can to avoid the fight, or you immediately access your weapon and defend yourself.
(In my own case, I always avoid any kind of fight. I have no need to put on a macho show.)

My point is: A "civilian" does not need a retention holster, unless he is involved in necessary and extreme physical activity.
A retention holster serves merely to complicate your defensive reaction, and you don't need that.

Further, "retention holster" and "paddle holster" are oppositional. The holster might retain the gun, but the entire outfit—gun, holster, and all—can pretty easily be ripped out of your pants. Paddle holsters are not strongly retained by your belt and pants.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

:smt023 The above is excellent advice!


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great advice Steve M1911A1 we all should be aware of any threats or situations around us. That said I want a level II retention holster. Why? This is a large pistol and an inviting target for desperate folks. Every other pistol I have is made for concealed carry and as such is concealed. While I won't open carry the CZ-75BD Police very often, when I do, the peace of mind a level II retention holster provides is worth the extra practice necessary with a holster of this type for me. 

Thanks for the info on a paddle holster, I've never worn one or seen them in use. and was not aware how easily they can be removed, I'll stay with a belt holster.

So while you think a level II retention holster isn't needed or practical, understand its like the car owner that will only use a V-8 even though a inline 4 will do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, then...

Next Piece of Advice:
Practice, practice, practice.
From every possible position, practice presenting from your retention holster until, no matter where you are or what position you're in, your presentation is quick and sure, every time.
Your presentation practice should be dry-fire, with a snap-cap in the pistol's chamber. There should be no live ammunition anywhere nearby.
Every presentation should include a good sight picture and a smooth trigger press, plus follow-through after the click of the "shot."


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

What's so difficult about carrying a CZ 75BD ITW? I've been carrying a Glock Model 21 ITB for the past eleven years - Sometimes for up to 12 to 14 hours a day. 80% of my holsters are open-topped retention or compression designs.

It's well said that civilians who are carrying guns need to do everything in their power to avoid getting into a physical confrontation. This and the fact that I don't expect to be doing any somersaults while carrying negates the necessity for me to use a level II holster.

I'll carry this attitude one more step for you. I'm (almost) always heavily armed when I'm out in public. Would you like to know what the personal attitude is that I carry along with my guns? Here it is! '_He that passeth by, and meddleth with strife belonging not to him, is like one that taketh a wolf by the ears._' (Proverbs 26:17)

In other words pro bono, 'Ranger Rick' shenanigans have little, or nothing to do with, 'Why' I go armed. Because of the type of work they do the police need to use retention holsters. I usually don't wear one unless I'm doing some activity like hunting; and, it's been awhile, now, since I've done anything like that.

Here's a RH, ITB, Blade-Tech holster for my G-21 that I wear much of the time:










It's, also, a LH, OTB holster too! (I'm ambidextrous; and I only carry it this way when I'm at the range.)


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well Glock Doctor its more gun than I want to carry IWB simple as that. I have the Bersa BP-9cc as my CC gun and along with the Alien Gear IWB holster I enjoy carrying it. Very light weight and very easy to use as a IWB set up. It wont be very often I'll be carrying the CZ anyway, but when I do I want to be comfortable...For me that will be with a OWB set up for the CZ.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't open carry. Problem solved.

If your are determined to do such I'd take a look at the Safariland ALS and see if they have any options for the CZ.

I also disagree that it's either not fight or go to gun. Sometimes the fight finds you regardless and sometimes the use of force continuum is not that cut and dry. "That force and only that force which is necessary" and all that.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

One of the ideas I hoped to put across is that ITB carry isn't uncomfortable. If a person is able to carry OTB then it's little different for ITB. Body size, though, does have something to do with this. A thin person always has to pay more attention to what and how he carries than does a large person.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

VAMarine, I think your right after looking at whats available out there my best option may be to just not open carry this pistol. The Bersa BP-9cc concealed carries so well for me. So if I must carry the CZ, I'll use my old Uncle Mikes belt holster W/ retention strap that I bought a few years back for a Ruger SR-40 I had, fits the CZ and I'll save some money too.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

After a lot of thought about the practicality of using the CZ as a regular everyday carry or not, I decided to keep using my Bersa BP-9cc as my everyday carry. The Bersa along with the Alien Gear IWB holster allow me to carry concealed with comfort all day in most every situation. Now there may be some who can carry the CZ-75 BD IWB or OWB with comfort all day...I'm not one of them. So I've decided when I do carry a Paddle holster will best serve my needs. The CZ custom shop has what I think will give me the flexibility I want, the ITAC holster will allow me to quickly snap the holster on and just as quickly remove it when I want. The advice given here helped me make this decision...Thanks


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well here's what I did I bought a Blackhawk Sportster Serpa Level II paddle holster. The holster is made to fit the Beretta 92/96, but it fits the CZ-75BD perfectly!! I wouldn't have know this but the fella that runs an indoor range in my town owns a CZ like mine and I asked him what holster he was using he then told me about the Blackhawk Sportster paddle holster. I really like how secure the gun is when in this holster and how with the Blackhawk paddle holster design your not gonna have any issues with the holster slipping or falling off. The Serpa level II retention is what I wanted from the start so now I'll be practicing with it... And yes the gun will be empty when I do.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Wouldn't be my first or even tenth choice for a holster, but if that's the only thing that fits your gun...


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well if money weren't a concern for me maybe I would have looked for more holsters. I only wanted a Serpa level II holster and unless I wanted to spend a lot more this was the one of the few choices available.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I apologize in advance, if I will upset you with the following sentiment:

It is beyond my understanding, that one would carry a $600.00 pistol in a $30.00 holster.

One could save for a few more months, and, for about $100.00, buy a much better holster for _any_ gun.
(Of course, one would also have to save up in order to buy a decent belt, at about $75.00.)


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I understand your concern but...I'm happy with my choice. Now maybe in a year or two I'll want something better. The reviews I've seen on You Tube had good things to say about the Blackhawk Sportster Serpa level II retention holster. Only time will tell, but for now I think it was money well spent as I now have a holster with the features I wanted at a price I can afford.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Civilians" (as opposed to cops) have no business getting into physical fights while wearing a pistol.
> You either do everything you can to avoid the fight, or you immediately access your weapon and defend yourself.
> (In my own case, I always avoid any kind of fight. I have no need to put on a macho show.)
> 
> ...


I do agree, although I have had some paddle holsters that took an act of Congress for me to get off. I have a Safariland ALS Level II paddle holster now for my Glocks, but I don't use it. I have it just b/c. I use an IWB holster from Blade Tech for my Glock 19 and a Galco for my Glock 17. Both molded plastic.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with GCBHM on his opinion of paddle holsters. The Blackhawk paddle holster I bought is nearly impossible for someone to remove and it holds the CZ very tight & very quiet...All for less than 30.00!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sportdog7 said:


> I agree with GCBHM on his opinion of paddle holsters. The Blackhawk paddle holster I bought is nearly impossible for someone to remove and it holds the CZ very tight & very quiet...All for less than 30.00!


Yeah, I don't use the Blackhawks for that purpose. I can't get the dang thangs off when I want to! For me, that defeats the purpose of a paddle holster. Although I will say once you get used to how one goes on/off, you know how to remove it quickly, but if someone were to try to jerk it off in a rush, good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Try This Experiment:*
Put your SERPA paddle holster on. Insert an unloaded, safed pistol.
Have a friend grab the muzzle end of the holster and pull it sharply upwards and outwards, in an arc.
(Your friend must show no regard for any discomfort this causes you, just as a bad guy would.)

Tell me where the holster snaps apart, leaving your friend with your pistol (and the holster pouch) in his or her hands.

(If this doesn't work _at all_, then the SERPA holster might be useful. If it _almost _separates, the holster is as useless as if it broke completely.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty short read that cuts to the chase from someone worth listening too with lots of relevant experience.

http://pistol-training.com/archives/8848


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Steve I get that you don't like my holster choice, now ask me if I care? Not really, it appears your not happy unless I buy what you endorse & recommend. I'll buy what I can afford, sorry you don't like my choice in holsters. But I don't care, I got what I wanted and what I could afford. The CZ in not a gun I'll be using as a everyday carry and I didn't buy this holster for that purpose. If there are any problems or issues with the holster their my problems and I'll deal with them. Have a nice day.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sportdog7, you're a fool.

I haven't recommended any particular holster to you.
Instead, I've pointed out the negative aspects of your choice.

If you ask for a discussion, you had better be prepared for opinions which disagree with yours.
But since you are manifestly not prepared for that, then I heartily endorse your choice because it is your choice and you seem defensive about it.

You're on your own.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Steve, I'm prepared for opinions positive, or as in your case, negative. I'm not defensive but whats done is done, and I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know if the Blackhawk holsters will separate under those conditions, but I do know a lot of LEOs use that holster. I have one for the Glock and it holds the weapon pretty securely, and it seems to be a pretty sturdy and well made holster. That said, if you're not going to use it for EDC then it really isn't an issue. Although it is not out of the realm of possibility, I really don't think most of us are going to face a situation like Steve described. I don't open carry, so this really isn't an issue for me; however, I did not spend $100 for a holster nor did I spend $75 for a good belt. I usually wear a $20 5.11 nylon web belt which seems to hold my weapon in place quite well. If I'm not wearing that belt, I do wear a locally crafted, hand-made leather belt that I paid about $50 for, but I did not buy it with CCW in mind. I bought it b/c I like quality, and I like the guy who made it. And it gave me an opportunity to support local business. While there is nothing wrong with Steve's opinions, as I find them quite helpful, I also believe everyone is entitled to hold their own opinions, to make their own choices, and live how they see fit without negative feedback. I think we're all pretty smart folks who are capable of making quality decisions, so I will respect that and let it be. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------

